# Breaking Ice



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

**** my shins and knees hurt from breaking ice today. I think the bruises were worth it though. I will probably feel differently about it in the morning.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I freakin love greenheads!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> I freakin love greenheads!!!


There were lots of them, and the brown ones too!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are some nice ruddies you've got there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Those are some nice ruddies you've got there.


They are cool little ducks. I just wish they were colored up better this time of the year. There were hundreds of them flying today, couldn't keep them out of the decoys first thing this morning.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> They are cool little ducks. I just wish they were colored up better this time of the year. There were hundreds of them flying today, couldn't keep them out of the decoys first thing this morning.


Cool, maybe I can find a few on Saturday. It's always fun when they're around. I have to keep my guard up, otherwise they'll slip right past me before I can shoulder my gun.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

were you hunting from the dikes or did you manage to motor out someplace?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> There were lots of them, and the brown ones too!


I don't always shoot hens but when I do, I make sure they are hen Gadwall.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Donttreadonme said:


> I don't always shoot hens but when I do, I make sure they are hen Gadwall.


They all taste the same, and when breasted out I guarantee you can't tell the difference between green and brown.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> They all taste the same, and when breasted out I guarantee you can't tell the difference between green and brown.


It was my failed attempt at humor. Imagine a picture of the Dos XX guy with my comment on it......


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

The ones with green don't have lice and are prettier.:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> The ones with green don't have lice and are prettier.:mrgreen:


You mean them brown breasted puddle poopers? :grin:


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone going to brave the weather tomorrow?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going to watch it like a hawk right through my windows at home. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shooting and nice pile there. love the brown in there.:mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> They are cool little ducks. I just wish they were colored up better this time of the year. There were hundreds of them flying today, couldn't keep them out of the decoys first thing this morning.


_*"I know a guy"*_ that can color those lil things up for ya, to **** near perfect spring coloration... Just say'n of course. ;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> _*"I know a guy"*_ that can color those lil things up for ya, to **** near perfect spring coloration... Just say'n of course. ;-)


I will definitely keep that in mind. There's not much meat on those little guys.


----------

